# Is this a "UV SAFE" bulb?



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if I can use this bulb, (pictured below), while aligning film positives onto my screens? It has a red coating on it and I think they use it for dark rooms and such for photographs.

Would it be ok?


----------



## NJ_Scott (May 30, 2007)

I thought I read something saying that the red bulbs should not be used, I could be wrong though. What I use, and what is usually sold as UV safe bulbs by printing supply companies, are those yellow bug safe bulbs you can get them at any grocery store in any wattage that normal bulbs are sold in.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

i dont think so

just goto wal mart or lowes - they sell the yellow bulbs there


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

yellow? they are just regular house bulbs that are colored yellow?
Is there any specific name for these bulbs?

I was under the impression that if you use regular house bulbs, then you would not be able to apply emulsion and expose screens before they are ready. So I thought it had to be like a darkroom bulb of some sort.


----------



## NJ_Scott (May 30, 2007)

The yellow bulbs are UV safe. Basically its a normal bulb with a yellow plastic-ish coating on it. Its my understanding that the red bulbs dont block the right wave length light so you have to use the yellow ones. They are sold at home improvement stores, hard ware stores and most grocery stores as "bug safe" or "bug free" light because they dont attract bugs either. I use these all the time and have no problems. Good Luck.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I will pic these up then.
THANKS!

Ken


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

i am still confused about this "bug free" bulb. can someone please post this picture here or link me up to the site. thanks a lot


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

They are regular house light bulbs with a yellow coating around them and they look just like this picture below.

you can find them at any hardware store or find them here.

or you can order them online:

Light Safe Yellow Bulb


----------



## Candace With HCB (Aug 14, 2007)

That red light should be fine. What wattage is it?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

i see now. thanks ken, i better 1 of that.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

This has been discussed in many threads.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t23724.html#post140633

It's bad enough working in yellow light, much less the mood lighting a red bulb makes.

Search this forum for "safe light".


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

When my cheapo incandescent bug light crapped out, the only thing at Home Depot was a less cheap fluorescent bug light. It takes a moment to come up to intensity, but it supposedly churns out 100 watts of light, uses about 25 watts of juice, and works great in my screen room. Plenty of light and no unwanted exposure issues.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

tpitman said:


> When my cheapo incandescent bug light crapped out, the only thing at Home Depot was a less cheap fluorescent bug light.
> 
> It takes a moment to come up to intensity, but it supposedly churns out 100 watts of light, uses about 25 watts of juice, and works great in my screen room. Plenty of light and no unwanted exposure issues.


I'm sure what you mean is that your fluorescent lamp outputs the same light in lumens as a 100 watt incandescent - which is why they are so popular.


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience using these bulbs in their darkroom? This is definitely the cheapest source I've found, and Westinghouse in my experience makes quality products:

WESTINGHOUSE 03452 A-19 Bug Light Bulb, 60 Watt, Pack of 2

Also, I wondered if anyone has tried these long life reflector bulbs:

75 WATT BR38/YELLOW INDUSTRIAL GRADE 5,000 HOUR LIGHT BULB


----------



## anjan (Dec 1, 2015)

Ken Styles said:


> They are regular house light bulbs with a yellow coating around them and they look just like this picture below.
> 
> you can find them at any hardware store or find them here.
> 
> ...


Dear sir

we required the UV FREE LIGHT yellow colour for screen printing area

30 x20 feet area pls suggest
My E mail Id; [email protected]

waiting for ypur reply


----------

